# 9100 & 9000 compatibility ?



## vette

Will the 9100 shifters work with the 9000 f & r derailleurs ?


----------



## MMsRepBike

Sure.

The only thing kinda wonky is the new front compatibility with the new chainset.


----------



## Marc

MMsRepBike said:


> Sure.
> 
> The only thing kinda wonky is the new front compatibility with the new chainset.
> 
> View attachment 318486



LOL... as someone buying Di2 bits and having read way too many postings, reviews, and org charts....that one gives me a headache. 9100 manages to add some new spaghetti complications to the simple question of "will this work".


----------



## Srode

That doesn't show the 9000 or 6800 FDR is compatible with the 9100 front chainset, is that because of different spacing (a little wider) between the rings on the 9100? Interesting the 9100 FDR works with the 9000 and 6800 though.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Srode said:


> That doesn't show the 9000 or 6800 FDR is compatible with the 9100 front chainset, is that because of different spacing (a little wider) between the rings on the 9100? Interesting the 9100 FDR works with the 9000 and 6800 though.


Yes, because of the spacing difference.

As usual though with Shimano, someone's already doing it and says it works fine.


----------



## Migen21

The new 9100 and 8000 series chainrings have a slightly different chainline to support shorter chainstays. The difference is extremely small, and probably within the adjustable limits of the 6800 and 9000 FD's, but, as MMsReBike said, Shimano says they are not compatible, even though they probably are.


----------



## steelbikerider

I have a front 9100 derailler on my otherwise all 9000 bike.The FD works better than the original 9000. I put the 9000 FD on a friends bike with an otherwise all 9100 drivetrain(52/36) - no problems. The 9000 worked better on his bike than I could ever get it to work on mine.


----------



## Marc

steelbikerider said:


> I have a front 9100 derailler on my otherwise all 9000 bike.The FD works better than the original 9000. I put the 9000 FD on a friends bike with an otherwise all 9100 drivetrain(52/36) - no problems. The 9000 worked better on his bike than I could ever get it to work on mine.


Do you know if Shimano has changed the FD multi-shift limitations?

With 6870/9070...if 52/36 was selected in E-Tube as the crankset, your multishift would be limited to one (?) gear in the back...whereas if you selected 53/39 or 50/34 you got 3 RD shifts in back.


----------



## steelbikerider

My experience has been with the all mechanical FD's. No knowledge at all about the e-shifting.


----------



## survivor82

I am currently using 9070 Di2 with the D-Fly unit. If I want to change to the bar end junction box EW-RS910 with inline wireless unit EW-WU111 and the new battery BT-DN110 with the brain for synchro shifting, retaining the existing 9070 shifters, frond derailleur and rear deraileur, is there anything else that I need to take care of for the upgrades? Thanks.


----------



## cpark

survivor82 said:


> I am currently using 9070 Di2 with the D-Fly unit. If I want to change to the bar end junction box EW-RS910 with inline wireless unit EW-WU111 and the new battery BT-DN110 with the brain for synchro shifting, retaining the existing 9070 shifters, frond derailleur and rear deraileur, is there anything else that I need to take care of for the upgrades? Thanks.


I converted my Cervélo S5 with the bar end junction box, and that’s all I needed....plus a new Enve SES bar that takes internal routing.


----------

